# Season of the Witch by Nox Arcana



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love Nox Arcana! I'm excited about this new album, they've never really done a witchy theme before.

What's your favorite album of theirs? Mine is Carnival of Lost Souls.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Shadow of the Raven and Dark Tower are the ones I listen to the most and use for my haunts. I've been waiting for some new music for them, I guess I'll have to do a witch theme next year.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

How did I miss this??? I'm on their mailing list!
Will definitely pick one up. Been hooked on Joseph Vargo's music since I heard him with Midnight Syndicate on Realm of Shadows, which has a permanent
place in my Halloween music rotation ........ok all year


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll definitely have to get this.



The Skeleton Crew said:


> Shadow of the Raven and Dark Tower are the ones I listen to the most and use for my haunts. I've been waiting for some new music for them, I guess I'll have to do a witch theme next year.


I agree. Shadow Of The Raven is my favorite album from Nox Arcana.


----------

